# Schwinn Cycle Truck



## mnick2112 (May 3, 2012)

Hi All,

Sorry I am posting a thread of my bike I just finished from RRB, but thought some of you may like it. 

http://www.ratrodbikes.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=55913


----------



## Eddieman (May 3, 2012)

*Nice*

Looks good, great to see that you didn't do a repaint but rather a paint "rejuvenation". I always hear collectors say - it's only original once. The liquor store sign plate is very cool.

Nice ride.

Ed


----------



## Dave K (May 3, 2012)

Really really cool bike.  Great job


----------



## mnick2112 (May 3, 2012)

Thanks a bunch. I was amazed at how much original paint was under all the rust. I much prefer the rejuvination on a bike that is about 95% complete when found.


----------



## Oldbikes (May 3, 2012)

I love it!  Great vintage signage too!  The finish looks a little too glossy though, did you spray it with clear or is that just a reflection?  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## vincev (May 3, 2012)

How did you get the paint to look so good?looks really nice.


----------



## Boris (May 3, 2012)

You did a fantastic job. How did you get those results?


----------



## mnick2112 (May 4, 2012)

Disclaimer- The following suggestion may cause issues with your spouse. Proceed with caution.

I was totally shocked with how much paint i was able to recover from the Cycle Truck. After disassembally, I took all the painted parts up to the the kids bathroom and filled the tub 1/2 way with water and had 2 boxes of SOS or Brillo pads and used those to clean off all the dirt, grime, grease and loose rust. After this process, I began wet sanding with 600 grit and then 1000 grit sandpaper making sure to keep all the areas I was sanding very wet. I speant about 2 hours in the tub getting it clean and taking my time as it is easy to rub right through to the bare metal. Some spots, it couldnt be avoided, but it actually ended up adding character in the end. 

After I did all this, I filled a spray bottle with a product called Evapo Rust. I discovered this by accident but i then sprayed the whole frame, fenders and chainguard with the evaporust lightly, wait about an hour, spray again, wait etc. Did this about 3 or 4 times. Since the frame was not submerged in the evaporust, it ended up just pulling out that extra layer of rust the brillo and sandpaper couldn't penetrate. After doing the evapo rust spray, i headed back to the tub and did a final brillo pad cleaning. 

For the gloss- Several coats of automotive clear, wet sand, and clear some more, bang head on wall cause the clear rippled, wet sand, and more clear. 

For the hard parts- chain, sprocket etc. I soaked everything in degreaser for 24 hours and rinsed. then soaked everything in the evapo rust for another 24 hours, rinse and then to the finewire grinding wheel. The evaporust actually creates a nice finish on the parts once you wire wheel them. 

For extra protection, I actually clear coated the metal parts so they do not oxidize and stuff. 

Let me know if you have any other questions. I'm happy to share.


----------



## mruiz (May 4, 2012)

I need to find a front fender for mine. I need to wotk on it.
 Mitch


----------

